# S&W Model 610 10MM Revolver



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Has anybody out there tried the 610 and if so what are your thoughts about it.

:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump

I am not certain this is a real product of S&W's. The S&W home page lists a model 610 as their "Featured Product" yet all reference to places that sell them equals zero guns or pricing info. :smt086

Given that it is a 10MM revolver capable of shooting .40S&W's it would seem to be a good match for my M&P40. Also moon clip's allow much faster reloads than the other revolver approaches. :smt071

I have the crazy idea of shooting one at our IPSC matches in Payson just for kicks. :buttkick:

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

A 610 is to die for, IMHO. Large (N) frame that will shoot 10mm or .40 short & weak. I'd love to find one for sale. I don't believe they are in regular production anymore but may be some sort of custom/special run thingy. The Mountain Gun with the tapered barrel would be my pick. Very, very cool guns.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is the link Charlie:

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...ING&attributeValueOperator1=EQUAL&isFirearm=Y

I have been thinking about a 4" Ruger GP100 but after I saw this have changed my mind. The only problem is I can't find one. :smt076

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Check out www.gunbroker.com and put 610 in the search box. Be sittin' down when you start reading the prices. :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is what I was afraid of. If S&W is re-introducing it the new version will hopefully have a lower price. I sent an Email to S&W asking them if they really are making them now or are going to in the near future.

I hadn't looked for used yet so hadn't seen gunbrokers data.

Thanks, I'll let you know what S&W says if anything.

:smt1099


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

I settled for a Glock 20! Settled? With 17 rounds in the pipeline, that's hardly "settling," I suppose. But you do lose the option of shooting 40 cal in the thing.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I used to shoot a 625-2 in matches. This is the 610's brother in .45ACP. It was a _great_ gun. It's not really crazy to shoot one in IPSC/IDPA matches, because they should have a separate category for wheelguns. You may, however, be the _only_ person in the category!


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

Brand new one on Gunbroker.com for like $800. Guy says something about this is one of the new production ones and his distributer will only get 1 for each retailer he serves or something of that nature. I will try and post the link for you but if it doesn't work you should be able to find it.

http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=87610276


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

sbc_pd10 said:


> Brand new one on Gunbroker.com for like $800. Guy says something about this is one of the new production ones and his distributer will only get 1 for each retailer he serves or something of that nature. I will try and post the link for you but if it doesn't work you should be able to find it.
> 
> http://gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=87610276


Thanks sbc, that is a long barrel version. I am interested in a 4 ". S&W answered my Email with the message: Pricing has not been set yet and we don't yet have a release date.

I decided to get a GP100 instead. I might pick up a 610 later when they are more readily available.

:smt1099


----------



## alman63 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just got a new 610 61/2" for $725. It took my dealer a while to get but well worth the wait. It goes well with my Ruger pc4 in .40 and my G20 10mm.

I love 10mm!!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I am, of course, jealous!! What I would really like to have would be a 610 Mountain Gun. Now that would be very handy. :smt023 Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## JJoe Merchant (Jan 6, 2008)

I picked up a 610 4 inch yesterday. I really LOVE this gun...very accurate and a blast (literally) to shoot! The gun dealer said that this one was most likely the only one he would get.

I would recommend this gun to anyone, hands down.


----------

